# 3 fotos aéreas de Miraflores....de 1956 !!!...hace 51 años !!!



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

Las voy a separar en 3 posts... 
En ésta primera foto (la más panorámica),podrán ver hacia la derecha la actual Avenida República de Panamá (aunque últimamente a éste tramo la han denominado Avenida Roosevelt)...cuando....todavía era la Panamericana Sur !!!!... que ya para ese 1956 se estaba construyendo donde queda en la actualidad,o sea,pasando el Hipódromo de Monterrico,el colegio La Inmaculada,San Juan de Miraflores hasta llegar al Océano Pacífico (a la altura del Club Hípico,por Lobos de Mar)... pero en ese 1956,todavía "La Panamericana" era ésta avenida Panamá y luego se continuaba por Barranco,Chorrillos hasta llegar a La Campiña y Villa y proseguir ya al lado del Océano... 
Verán ya casi toda la Urbanización San Antonio construída (aunque muy nueva,empezó a urbanizarse a mediados de los 40s),se puede apreciar el Parque Reducto,ya igualito como ahora,con todo su alrededor construido (entre ellos el colegio Carmelitas que era nuevecito en ese año). Verán que Paseo de la República ni sueña en convertirse en Vía Expresa... 
Esas 2 avenidas en forma de diagonal son : 
En San Antonio,la avenida Tejada y en Miraflores céntrico la avenida Núñez de Balboa (que termina en la Iglesia de Fátima),ambas con 5 cuadras de extensión. 
El mar se vé al fondo... 
La avenida Benavides sólo está asfaltada hasta el cruce con la Panamá (incluso había una sucursal de banco,muy clásica..no sé si siga existiendo,en dicha esquina... influencia "norteamericana" de hacer bancos a las afueras de los centros urbanos)... 
Se aprecia el colegio Pestalozzi,al lado el colegio Markham,ambos con enormes canchas de fútbol... El famoso "Ohh.qué bueno" (no sé si siga existiendo),que era la "super moda" en esos años (como el "Cream Rica",el "Tip Top" y el "Tambo"),o sea,eran drive-ins para ir a tomar "la malteada" !!!.. o sea,el "milkshake"... bien de la época... eran los lugares juveniles de la época...


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La segunda foto*

Esta es menos panorámica... 
Se aprecia mejor el colegio suizo "Pestalozzi" y al lado el colegio británico "Markham"... arribita se vé ese tramo de la Avenida Benavides...sin asfalto !!!.. no hay casas... A la derecha un pedacito de la Avenida República de Panamá (que en ese entonces era la "Panamericana Sur"...la carretera !!!)... La urbanización Aurora apenas tiene poquitas casas cerca de los colegios... A la izquierda del Pestalozzi se vé el Club Suizo.. la Avenida Ricardo Palma en ese tramo está nuevecita....


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La tercera & última foto.....*

Parecida a la anterior...
Aunque se vé más en primer plano el colegio Pestalozzi y a la izquierda el Club Suizo...hacia el extremo izquierdo,esa pista que parece de aeropuerto,es la actual Avenida Montagne,que desemboca en la Benavides.... la Benavides sin asfaltar... era prácticamente "una ruta vecinal,un camino rural"...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante aporte, si que antes eran epocas de mucha tranquilidad ...


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Muy interesante


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No sé si de tranquilidad....*

porque el populoso Surquillo está cerquita y ya desde los años 30s. era una zona "conflictiva"... lo que si,se podría decir....una época "medio pastoril",en que no era dificil ver campos,sembríos,aves de corral,vacas,caballos... 


skyperu34 said:


> Interesante aporte, si que antes eran epocas de mucha tranquilidad ...


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

El "Oh que bueno" cerro hace como 10 años, abajo esta el Colegio San Jorge alli estudio mi hermana, yo he andado a pie mil veces desde chibolo por esa zona, dicen que hubo un reducto de la Guerra con Chile en el area de lo que es el Parque Castilla, en la foto se lo ve adornado con hileras de arbolitos, estas fotos me las guardo, excelente Mapamundista.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

increibles fotos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Cómo han pasado los años... se me hace increíble ver terrenos vacíos donde ahora hay edificios


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me sorprende el Parque Tradiciones...como ha cambiado.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Exacto..a la izquierda está el San Jorge de Miraflores*

En la esquina con Castro Iglesias... colegio también de mi super pata ,Connie Luza y de Lucia Cestti... 
El Parque Castilla,también es conocido como Parque Almenara.. de hecho habría un Reducto...toda esa zona eran terraplenes.. 
Sabía que te íban a gustar las fotos Efraco..


EFRACO said:


> El "Oh que bueno" cerro hace como 10 años, abajo esta el Colegio San Jorge alli estudio mi hermana, yo he andado a pie mil veces desde chibolo por esa zona, dicen que hubo un reducto de la Guerra con Chile en el area de lo que es el Parque Castilla, en la foto se lo ve adornado con hileras de arbolitos, estas fotos me las guardo, excelente Mapamundista.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El Parque Tradiciones no se vé en las fotos ....*

Bruno : Te estás confundiendo con el Parque Castilla,que es ese rectangular,paralelo a los colegios y a la Avenida Ricardo Palma... 
El "Tradiciones" está en San Antonio (no en La Aurora),cruzando la Panamá..en la misma avenida Ricardo Palma y no es de forma rectangular,sino esferoide.. como un huevo pero alargado...pero ya no se puede ver en las fotos.. 


J Block said:


> Me sorprende el Parque Tradiciones...como ha cambiado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que vacío se ve todo, buen aporte.


----------

